# Introduction to Template Guides



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

View the PDF attachment for more detials. Special thanks to: template tom for providing us with the PDF and tons of information on template guides.

If anyone enjoys this great wealth of information, feel free to send a PM or email over to tom thanking him.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mark

???? is this a pdf for bird-mouth cutters or the same as templet-guides that Tom posted ?

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If you try to view the PDF file it will be very confusing. Print it out using both sides of your paper and you will have a nice brochure that is easy to follow.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

I believe it's an introduction for template guides. It's the exact one I downloaded from toms post...

I edited my first post, and renamed the attachment.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mark

Got it 

Thanks
Bj


----------



## rstermer (Apr 22, 2008)

Mark said:


> View the PDF attachment for more detials. Special thanks to: template tom for providing us with the PDF and tons of information on template guides.
> 
> If anyone enjoys this great wealth of information, feel free to send a PM or email over to tom thanking him.



Hi Mark: I tried to open the pdf but was unable to do so. I got a message "file not found." Is it still available, or am I just doing something wrong trying to open it?


----------

